# Wie am besten große Schleien zubereiten?



## Steffen90 (25. Juli 2006)

Moin.
ich hab gestern zwei große Schleien (50cm 1,9kg und 42cm und 1,3kg) gefangen.
jetzt meine Frage: wie bereitet man sie am besten zu?


----------



## Fxxziexxr (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie am besten große Schleien zubereiten?*

Moin Steffen90,

habe letztens auch ´ne 43er Schleie mit 1,3 kg gefangen.
Da ich, auch wenn ich gerne angle und Fisch esse, eine ausgeprägte Abneigung gegen Gräten habe, habe ich die filetiert.
Ging zwar ein bißchen schwierig durch die Haut, da diese ziemlich 
fest ist, aber es gab 2 schöne Filets. Es waren nur noch ein paar große Gräten drin, liegt an meinem Talent zu filetieren, aber die gingen mit der Pinzette gut raus.

Und Rezepte gibt es genügend im Netz.

Schöne Grüße
Fozziebär


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie am besten große Schleien zubereiten?*

kleine Schleien hab ich bis jetzt immer gerauchert.
nur wie schmecken die großen? gebraten ect.


----------



## Bellyboater (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie am besten große Schleien zubereiten?*

Wir machen die immer im Ofen. Schön mit Butter und Kräuter "stopfen", dann in Alufolie einwickeln und rein in den Ofen. Dazu lecker Kartoffeln und ne schöne Sauce.


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie am besten große Schleien zubereiten?*

@Bellyboater: hast du auch nen Rezept?


----------



## Bellyboater (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie am besten große Schleien zubereiten?*

Hab ich leider nicht. Dill und Petersilie nehmen wir eigentlich immer.

Wie heiß und wie lange kann ich dir aber nicht sagen...


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie am besten große Schleien zubereiten?*

Danke. ich werds erstmal mit ner kleineren ausprobieren.


----------



## Steffen90 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie am besten große Schleien zubereiten?*

Schmecken eigendlich gebratene Schleienfilets?


----------



## Fxxziexxr (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie am besten große Schleien zubereiten?*

Hi Steffen90,

guckst Du hier :

http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/Fischrezepte/PDF_Dateien/2001_08_bliS108Menue_web.pdf

Ich hatte zwar die Filets ohne Haut, hat aber trotzdem gut funktioniert und geschmeckt.

Schöne Grüße
Fozziebär


----------



## HAVSEI (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie am besten große Schleien zubereiten?*

Hallöchen.

Warum nicht räuchern???
Du kannst sie doch in ca. 8 cm breite Stücke schneiden und dann räuchern. Mit Brassen, Karpfen, Lachs und Heilbutt klappt das doch auch. :m


----------



## Dorschi (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie am besten große Schleien zubereiten?*

Ich hab letztes Jahr eine 43er im Ganzen geräuchert! Ging prima!


----------



## Hecht96 (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie am besten große Schleien zubereiten?*

Hi,etwas Butter auf Backblech,Schleie säubern,säuern,salzen.
Wurzelgemüse in Streifen schneiden,Zwiebeln(2 Stück)in Ringe schneiden.Schleie auf das Backblech,Gemüse in Bauchhöhle,Zwiebelringe auch.Alles was nicht reinpasst packst du einfach drumrum.Dann ab in den Backofen bei 180°ca 20min.
Wenn sie noch nicht gar ist noch etwas länger in den Ofen.Dazu kannst du Reis oder Kartoffen machen.Ach ja in die Bauchhöhle und obendrauf auch noch ein paar Butterflocken.Das Gemüse kannst du auch mit essen,ist dann richtig durchgezogen.
Vielleicht probierst du es mal so.
Guten Hunger und dickes Petri sagt Hecht96


----------



## Timmy (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie am besten große Schleien zubereiten?*

*Schleie mit Mandel/Limonenbutter *schmeckt wirklich klasse!

Filetieren, auf der Hautseite bei moderater Temperatur in Butterschmalz oder neutralem Öl so lange braten, bis Du siehst, daß der Fisch zu 2/3 durch ist. Dann drehst Du das Schleienfilet, stellst aber sofort die Pfanne weg vom Feuer und läßt sie mit Knofi ( nur gequetscht- kommt später wieder raus), frischen Kräutern (nicht klein gehackt, sondern im Ganzen gelassen! Bärlauch in Verbindung mit Liebstöckel ist übrigens der Hammer) 
und einem ganz kleinen Schuß Weißwein im Ofen noch ca. 5-15 Minuten bei ca. 120 Grad ruhen und durchziehen. Ich persönlich gebe vor dem Einschieben in den ofen noch *weissen* Pfeffer darauf, macht sich meiner Meinung nach hervorragend bei Schleie.

In der Ruhezeit der Schleie, hast Du ja nix zu tun, also machst Du die Mandelbutter.

200 g Butter, 150 g geschälte, frische und sehr fein gehackte Mandeln, 1 gute Prise Salz sowie etwas Saft einer Limette oder auch Zitrone wird dafür benötigt.

Mandelsplitter ohne Fett in einer teflonbeschichteten Pfanne leicht braun anrösten, vom Herd nehmen, leicht abkühlen lassen, die Butter dazugeben, kurz vermengen, würzen, den Zitrussaft dazugeben, kurz abschmecken, fertig!

Das wird über die Schleie gegeben und möglichst noch ein paar Minuten im Ofen belassen. Je länger die Schleie Kontakt zur Mandelbutter hat, desto "voller" und besser schmeckt sie.

Die knusprigen Mandeln sollten beim Essen noch schön "knacken", sprich halbwegs knusprig sein und den Fisch unterstützen aber keinesfalls übertönen. 



Guten Appetit!


----------



## Niederbayer (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie am besten große Schleien zubereiten?*

Schliesse mich Havsei und Dorschi an.
Geräucherte Schleie ist eine echte Delikatesse.
Da lass ich jede Forelle und jeden Aal links liegen.


----------



## Steffen90 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie am besten große Schleien zubereiten?*

eine werd ich mal mitrauchern! die kleineren so um 30cm schmecken ja gerauchert klasse! ich bin ma gespannt wie eine große schmeckt!


----------

